

Automated SVN export + FTP upload deployment - janeklb
http://sidewaysforward.com/2011/09/17/simple-svn-ftp-deployment-script/

======
bradleyland
Cool little project. However, most people don't use FTP because of security
issues. With FTP everything (password included) is sent in plain text. You
should avoid it for anything you're doing over the internet. Use either SFTP
or rsync. This is great though, because you could easily port it to other
transport tools, like the ones mentioned above.

Even better, if you're automating deployment, move the security management
outside your app entirely and require users to use ssh-keypairs. This way no
password authentication is required, and you don't have to worry about storing
someone else's password.

For ideas about other features to implement, have a look at Fabric [1].
Although, it looks like their site is down right now. One of the most common
features of deployment systems are "hooks". Hooks allow you to execute other
code at different events during deployment. Like: "after checkout", or "after
sync". Sometimes it's useful to perform some other task, like symlink in
resources that aren't under version control.

1 - <http://docs.fabfile.org/>

------
swalberg
A version in Bourne shell, so that the only dependency is ncftp:
[http://ertw.com/blog/2007/11/05/pushing-a-cakephp-app-
from-d...](http://ertw.com/blog/2007/11/05/pushing-a-cakephp-app-from-dev-to-
prod/)

